# Kindle Chronicles podcast



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, there's a weekly Kindle podcast that you may want to check out.

It's http://thekindlechronicles.com/

And, there is a very special interviewee coming up in the next podcast. That's one I don't want to miss!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Never heard of her.

[EDIT: *winky*]


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh that is really cool. Way to go girl!!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Harvey...I just downloaded the weekly kindle podcast.  Can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

He says that people scheduled to get the kindle in late feb or march will be getting version 2.0.....


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, Harvey.  This is very interesting.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

For those of us without the ability or know-how to listen to a podcast (Does it require an Ipod?) is there a way to get a transcript? Does he really say Amazon is going to deliver something that wasn't ordered to thousands of people?


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

You don't need an ipod to listen to it, in fact, you can just click on the little symbol that says POD (next to the main title) and it will open a window and start playing it for you on your computer. You can also save it to your computer to listen to later, or put it on an MP3 player.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Panjo!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

What was that trick to see how close you are to the end of a chapter? 

Melissa


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> For those of us without the ability or know-how to listen to a podcast (Does it require an Ipod?) is there a way to get a transcript? Does he really say Amazon is going to deliver something that wasn't ordered to thousands of people?


Get the free itunes player from apple and the podcast downloads automatically (it comes out each Friday). Or just download the MP3 and play it with any player (or transfer to the audible directory on your kindle via USB to listen there).

He (and some others) are putting a lot of faith in an internet rumor (with a single source) and a bunch of conjecture based on the backlog of kindles (using this same reasoning, when the kindle was first introduced and sold out "indefinitely", all those back orders would have received version 2). Amazon is adamant that they don't sell one version and ship something else. I doubt they have any reason to release an update when the original is selling like hotcakes, unless it is geared towards an entirely different market: overseas use, a kid's version (more parental controls would be nice), a subscription version or library version, etc. Not that there is any confirmed, actual version 2 device for the US (the pictures look more like a Sony upgrade to add a keyboard or an old pre-kindle mockup that was rejected). Even if the pictures are an actual amazon product and it ships for US use, I can't imagine Amazon shipping a less capable unit to people that ordered 1.0.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Dragoro said:


> He says that people scheduled to get the kindle in late feb or march will be getting version 2.0.....


I think he's retracted that. I remember him saying something about canceling his order.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Ah, I kinda stopped listening after that. It seemed too far fetch, and kinda killed his credibility with me.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Dragoro said:


> Ah, I kinda stopped listening after that. It seemed too far fetch, and kinda killed his credibility with me.


Yeah, I mostly listen for the interviews. They are usually pretty interesting. The tech tips are usually stuff I know already, and the Kindle quotes aren't terribly interesting to me.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Did you hear the tech tip that tells how to find out how close you are to the end of the chapter? I can't listen to the podcast because I'm hard of hearing and can't make it out. I tried googling for the answer and can't find it anywhere. 

Melissa


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

I heard the first part of it. He said to go to the contents page before ya start reading and bookmark each chapter before you start reading the book. And to only use bookmarks to mark chapters. After  that I turned it off.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmmm interesting. Thank you so much Dragoro I appreciate it. 

Melissa


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just subscribed my Zune to it. I didn't know it was free.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey said:


> FYI, there's a weekly Kindle podcast that you may want to check out.
> 
> It's http://thekindlechronicles.com/
> 
> And, there is a very special interviewee coming up in the next podcast. That's one I don't want to miss!


OK, I'll bite. I clicked the link & didn't see anything about up-coming guest. I gather its someone from these boards? One of our moderators, perhaps?

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Marci said:


> OK, I'll bite. I clicked the link & didn't see anything about up-coming guest. I gather its someone from these boards? One of our moderators, perhaps?
> 
> Marci


It's me.

L


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Woo Hoo!  You're really getting famous - and we can say we knew you when.  

Katiekat


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Between Harvey and Leslie and all of our authors, we probably have the most celebrity members of any board.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am starting to wear dark sunglasses and a wig when I go out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I am starting to wear dark sunglasses and a wig when I go out.


Hahahaha, that's because you have your picture in your avatar!

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

hey harvey! Don't forget to pack a jacket when you come to Vegas. Its been a lot colder here the last couple of days. ...I know that was off topic. Have fun at CES. don't forget to update us


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I had a great telephone interview last week with Leslie, and am tightening it up in GarageBand for this week's podcast. I always aim at uploading it by noon on Friday, but as usual I'm playing Beat the Clock and have not even finished my script yet. I'll be trying a new microphone, a Samson GTrack which enables me to hear my voice through headphones as I'm recording. Some episodes take me right to my "real" deadline of midnight...
Leslie gives some history about Kindle Boards in her interview, as well as background on the creation of The Amazon Kindle FAQ. She knows her stuff!
Len Edgerly
http://TheKindleChronicles.com


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Len. I will admit, I have been avoiding visiting The Kindle Chronicles all day and hitting refresh endlessly...LOL.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll online downloading it at noon!

VA, 
podcast subscriber


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thanks for the update, Len. I will admit, I have been avoiding visiting The Kindle Chronicles all day and hitting refresh endlessly...LOL.
> 
> L


Here it is: http://thekindlechronicles.com/index.php?post_id=421047 . I've listened to this interview about three times, during editing. You seemed to get smarter each time I listen to you!  Thanks again....
Len


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Harvey, Len, Mods -

Would there be a way to create a link to a transcript of Leslie's interview?  This would be a big help.

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice interview, Len and Leslie. That was packed with useful Kindle information. 

And I do appreciate the positive comments about KindleBoards..!! 

I've added Len's podcast to my Zune podcast list. Thanks for providing this service, Len!

- Harvey


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't listen to it from work.  When I get home, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Great interview! I listened before I even got out of bed this morning.  Loved getting to know more about Leslie and the Kindleboard.  My DH just commented on what a wonderful device the Kindle is and " the whole new world" that has developed around  it. I've been a member of the kboard since I received my K in September and have learned so much from Leslie and now I have a face to the posts.

Thanks for a great podcast, Len.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I guess I'll have to go listen to this, huh? I hate hearing my voice on tape...LOL

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Well one of the cool things about most computers is, you can manipulated the sound and make your voice sound anyway you want it to.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I actually just listened and I have to say....I sounded pretty good! I forgot how many helpful hints I passed along in the interview. Check it out, everyone! I am very pleased this morning...

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm impressed that, off the top of your head, you were able to relate the following things about these boards: 

- 1,300 members (at that time!)
- ability to search threads, merge threads, post pictures
- a version of your FAQ on the boards, with pix
- Book Klubs, including 'read with the author' threads
- Chat feature
- fun threads like the 'words I've learned from my Kindle'

You are a great ambassador.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool, I am looking forward to hearing it.  I was going to lovingly post a "big head" picture to tease you but couldn't find a good one.  It's your lucky day.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> You are a great ambassador.


Thank you, Harvey. It was a fun interview, I am glad Len invited me to chat.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great job, Leslie! I don't believe anyone could better promote the Kindle or KindleBoards.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great podcast Len and thanks for making it available to all us Kindleboarders!

You sounded great Leslie and did a fantastic job! 

Linda


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I've learned a lot reading this thread, and I appreciate seeing some listeners to my podcast here! I wish I could divulge my source on the Kindle 2.0 rumor I reported; it's someone with a reason to know what's happening, but I have gotten cold feet on their suggestion that an order now will result in a 2.0. I was going to order one Sunday, but the Kindle Support person I spoke to was adamant that if I ordered now, I'd receive an original. It does seem weird to think it would be otherwise. I'm going to be very careful with rumors in the future and stick mainly to the interviews, which I love doing, like the one with KindleBoards' own Leslie on Friday.

The tech tip I included in Episode 24 came from a KindleKorner post suggesting the placing of bookmarks at the start of every chapter. From there, I tweaked the idea by suggesting the enhanced location bar (scroll to the location bar and press the scroll wheel to reveal the enhanced location bar), because it shows where you are in relation to the chapter bookmarks.

I'm always looking for Kindle savvy folk to interview for the podcast, so if you have any suggestions please drop me a line here or at [email protected] .

Thanks for the lively discussion!

Len Edgerly
http://TheKindleChronicles.com


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you Len & Leslie...great job.  Very informative and I have added the weekly podcast to my ipod.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I also added the weekly podcast to my I-pod.

Thanks Len!
Linda


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I listened to the podcast last night. Great interview!

VA


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Len is a stand up guy! Len announced at the end of the podcast that Pam was the winner of the giftcard . That afternoon I received an email announcing I had received an Amazon gift card from Len.  I immediately emailed him about this.  Here is his response.

        "You're right, I messed up, but no worries. I'm glad to award you a gift card.  Here's what happened:

        I asked my wife Darlene to pull a name out of the hat before she went to bed. She pulled yours, and I recorded the drawing to use at the end of the show. Somehow I lost the clip and could not wake her up to do it again. So I drew another name, so I could do it "live."  That's when I drew Pam's name, the winner you heard on the podcast.  I confused the two drawings, and wrote your email address on the back of Pam's slip.  

Now I'll make another award to Pam, and I'm happy to have two winners, since I had so many more people sign up for the email list than I expected.  Sorry for the confusion, but I'm glad the universe made sure the name my wife drew won a gift certificate, too."

Thanks again, Len.  I am off to buy another book for my Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> Len is a stand up guy! Len announced at the end of the podcast that Pam was the winner of the giftcard . That afternoon I received an email announcing I had received an Amazon gift card from Len. I immediately emailed him about this. Here is his response.
> 
> "You're right, I messed up, but no worries. I'm glad to award you a gift card. Here's what happened:
> 
> ...


WOO HOO Len! I like that guy!

I enjoyed the podcast, listened to it twice. I guess I've been under a rock somewhere because I didn't know antitank about it until I read the post here. I will be a regular now! 

Linda


----------

